# "Winter Fly" Swap Pics



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Edit: The recipes can be found HERE

I will be posting the pictures with their recipes a little bit later. I am working on a display format that shows the pictures with the recipe info all in one clean format. It could be few more days until I could post them in that format. So, for the mean time here are the pics of all the flies in the swap. The pictures are taken by an older camera, so they could be better, I did the best I could with what I have. Enjoy!

Fly: Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
Tied by Bushrat311
[attachment=14:2ssbocjr]Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Bunny Midge
Tied by Cheech
Showing side view and top view angles (it is tiny size 32)
[attachment=13:2ssbocjr]Cheech Bunny Midge Side View.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]
[attachment=12:2ssbocjr]Cheech Bunny Midge Top View.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Gold BH Tiger Midge Pupa
Tied by Chuckmiester
[attachment=11:2ssbocjr]Chuckmiester - Gold BH Tiger Midge Pupa.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Provo Midge
Tied by Fishing31
Showing this in two colors
[attachment=10:2ssbocjr]Fishing31 Provo Midge Lt Cahill.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]
[attachment=9:2ssbocjr]Fishing31 Provo Midge Red.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Crystal Beatis
Tied by Grandpa D
[attachment=8:2ssbocjr]GrandpaD Crystal Beatis.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Hare's Ear
Tied by Guns and Flies
[attachment=7:2ssbocjr]Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Palmino Midge
Tied by Hellsangler69
[attachment=6:2ssbocjr]Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Royal Soft Hackle
Tied by Improv
[attachment=5:2ssbocjr]Improv Soft Royal Hackle.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Mike's Magic Midge
Tied by Jitterbug
[attachment=4:2ssbocjr]Jitterbug Mike's Magic Midge.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Midge Emerger
Tied by krc.humpy
[attachment=3:2ssbocjr]krc.humpy - Midge Emerger.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Zebra Midge
Tied by lehi
[attachment=2:2ssbocjr]lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: CDC Diamond Midge #706
Tied by RnF
[attachment=1:2ssbocjr]RnF 706 Diamond Midge.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]

Fly: Olive CDC Emerger
Tied by ScottyP
[attachment=0:2ssbocjr]ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger.jpg[/attachment:2ssbocjr]


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice pictures! Those turned out great! I'll try to get by tomorrow to pick mine up! Thanks again.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Great work on the pics.

Ben, 

Great job on the soft hackle technique. Are you cutting the notch and then tying it all in at the same time? 

Cheech


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

You folks are awesome. Great work. I tied a few flies as a kid with a neighbor. Great fun. Learning how is "on my bucket list".


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

cheech said:


> Great work on the pics.
> 
> Ben,
> 
> ...


Yes. I have yet to find a better way.

thanks Cheech!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Those are some great lookin' bugs!


----------

